# Am Rande des Wahnsinns doch entfernt ?!



## Shaila (24. Oktober 2010)

Entsetzt musste ich eben folgende Buffednews lesen:

=> http://www.buffed.de...-des-Q-A-Panels

Darin heißt es:

_Apropos Erfolge - *lässt sich "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" mit WoW: Cataclysm überhaupt noch abschließen?* Nein. Durch Änderungen am Düsterbruch und an den Blutsegelbukanieren lässt sich dieser Erfolg mit Cataclysm nicht mehr erspielen. Greg "Ghostcrawler" Street versprach aber scherzhaft, dass sich die Entwickler einen ähnlich schmerzvollen Erfolg einfallen lassen würden, wenn sich zu viele Spieler an dieser Änderungen stören würden._S

Dabei wurde schon vor einiger Zeit bestätigt das die Heldentat bleibt. Es wurde EXTRA gesagt, die Heldentat würde bleiben, damit man sich NICHT hetzen muss. Nun kommt Blizzard daher und sagt, sie wollen es doch einfach entfernen. Das finde ich ja schon mal sehr...bescheiden...aber gut. Ich kann es nicht ändern, wenn es denn so ist. Aber dann sollen sie vorher nicht Aussagen wie die Folgende machen:

=> http://forums.wow-eu...057669&pageNo=2

Denn dann komme ich mir ein wenig veräppelt vor und das wird nicht nur mir so gehen. Jeder der an der Heldentat arbeitet weiss was es für ein enormer Aufwand ist und Blizzard müsste es im Grunde auch wissen, was sie anscheinend nicht tun, denn sonst würden sie es nicht so einfach hin und herschieben. Aber kommen wir zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen, vielleicht weiss hier jemand etwas.

1. Wird die Heldentat an sich entfernt oder wird nur der Weg die Heldentat zu bekommen zu Teilen entfernt?
2. Welche Fraktionen sind betroffen ? Nur Kartell und Segler oder auch die Shen'dralar ?
3. Ist es noch möglich die Heldentat zu erhalten, wenn man bestimmte Teilabschnitte schon erledigt hat ?
4. Was haltet ihr von der Änderung und der Informationspolitik ?


----------



## Tibu (24. Oktober 2010)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, betrifft das nur die Blutsegelbukaniere und die Shen'dralar. D.h., wer den Titel auch nach Cata-Release noch will, der muss die beiden Fraktionen auf Wohlwollend bzw Ehrfürchtig haben. Im Fall der Bukaniere reicht es, wenn man 1x Wohlwollend war und danach das Kartell auf Ehrfürchtig pusht.

Ich persönlich wäre nur von den Shen'dralar betroffen, weil ich da bisher nur 1500/3000 Ruf auf Neutral habe.


----------



## Naho (24. Oktober 2010)

Och ich finds schade, hab mir schon vorgenommen , dass mit Cata zu farmen da ich in Wotlk jz 40 exalted factions zusammen gebracht hab


----------



## Nexus.X (24. Oktober 2010)

Würde mich schon deutlich verärgern, da ich nurnoch die Shen'dralar und Dunkelmondjahrmarkt brauche. Aber dafür nicht vor habe 1 Millionen Gold rauszuhauen nur weil es schnell gehen muss.


----------



## Morgwath (24. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ganz ehrlich wer sich auf eine blaue Aussage verlässt dem kann man nicht mehr helfen.
Es wird niemals PvE ---> PvP trans geben, es gibt ihn.
Es wird niemals Rassenchange geben, auch den gibt es.
Naja und jetzt gibt es keinen Insane Erfolg mehr.


----------



## Imanewbie (24. Oktober 2010)

naja dann lass ich mich mal überraschen was sie noch alles ändern werden ^^

zum Glück hab ich die Shendrala bald fertig und blutsegel sollte ja eigentlich flott gehen ^^.

mfg


----------



## Problembeere (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds schade, ich hätte die Heldentat zu gerne noch gemacht,
aber meine Zeit lässt es vor dem Release leider bei weitem nicht mehr zu, und mich jetzt noch zu beeilen und dann zu sehen, dass es sich knapp vor dem Ziel nicht mehr ausgeht ... da lass ich es lieber gleich.
Ich fände es aber schön, wenn man auf einem anderen Weg wieder an den Titel kommen kann, es geht ja nicht speziell um die Shen'dralar sondern eher um den Aufwand dahinter.

Nun ja, es wäre kein Weltuntergang für mich, aber trotzdem schade.


----------



## stefscot (25. Oktober 2010)

Da kann ich von Glück sagen, dass ich mich beeilt habe. Auf dem gleichen Weg natürlich mein "Beileid" an alle die zur Zeit oder in Cataclysm am Erfolg arbeiten.

Bin jedoch persönlich gespannt, ob es auch in Cataclysm wieder so nen verrückten Erfolg geben wird.


----------



## Muh-Q (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Heldentat ansich wird sicher nicht entfernt, nur der Weg dahin unmöglich. Siehe Hand von Adal/Champion der Naaru. Wenn man im letzten Teil der Quest war konnte man diese noch bekommen, für den Rest sind die Titel unerreichbar.

Ich hab seit der Ankündigung das sich die alte Welt mit dem Addon ändert damit gerechnet und daher früh mit den Vorbereitungen für den Erfolg angefangen. "Richtig" angefangen hab ich im April indem ich nach jedem Raid während der Nachbesprechung auf meinen Schurken gelogt und Kisten gesammelt habe. Fertig werde ich am 5.11.10 sein wenn der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt wieder da ist, quasi grade rechtzeitig vor Cata (der nächste Jahrmarkt ist nach Release im Dezember).


----------



## Knauf (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich fände es vor allem interessant zu wissen, wie es mit den Fraktionen aussieht. Habe momentan das Kartell komplett auf Ehrfürchtig. Das sind 4 Fraktionen für den neuen "55 Ehrfürchtige Fraktionen"-Erfolg. Wenn jetzt allerdings die Fraktionen eh rausgenommen werden würde ich wohl noch den Blutsegeladmiral machen, da die Fraktionen mit Cata eh nichtmehr zu den 55 zählen und auch sonst nix bringen. Allerdings ist dann die Frage, wenn sie Kartell rausnehmen ob der Ruf und das Mobverhalten in Ratschet /Beutebucht/Gadgetzan wieder neutral ist mit Cata release...weil Kartellruffarmen in Düsterbruch kann man ja anscheinend nichmehr. Hat da einer ne Stellungnahme zu? GMs helfen einem da halt auch nicht weiter und es wär schon durchaus nett zu wissen was alles rausgenommen wird und zwar nicht erst ne Woche vor Release.....


----------



## Redday (25. Oktober 2010)

verdammt!
da verlässt man sich auf ein bluepost und dann sowas.
das ist echt eine frechheit. dann sollen sie lieber gar nichts zu dem thema sagen bevor sie falschmeldungen verbreiten.

naja, dann heißt jetzt wohl bis zum nächsten dunkelmondjahrmarkt alles finalisieren.
denn beim übernächsten gibts schon cata.


----------



## Umath (25. Oktober 2010)

Zu den Shen'Dralar hat Ghostcrawler gar nichts gesagt, nur zu den Blutsegelpiraten. Aus der Beta weiß man aber, dass es die Buchabgabe-Quest nicht mehr gibt. Man kommt zwar noch in die Bibliothek (über DB-West, Nord ist zu), aber es gibt keine Qs mehr. Ob es irgendwo anders möglich ist, für Shen'Dralar Ruf zu farmen, ist (noch) nicht bekannt.


----------



## Redday (25. Oktober 2010)

ich werde mal ein mail an den kundendienst schicken und um eine stellungnahme in bezug auf den bluepost bitten.
würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ich nicht der einzige wäre.
mal sehen, obs was bringt.

wer noch bock hat:
https://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml?locale=de_DE


----------



## Muh-Q (25. Oktober 2010)

Wenn nur die 2 Fraktionen betroffen sind wäre das locker in der Zeit die bleibt möglich. Dunkelmondjahrmarkt kann man auch mit 85 pushen, die neuen Sets sind ja bekannt. Blutsegler hat man in der Gruppe an einem Abend durch, ansonsten sinds zwei. Um die Goblins wieder hochzubringen muss man eh nach Düsterbruch, da gibts auch direkt die Bücher für Shen'drala. Das Problem wird sein das die AH-Preise für die Mats noch weiter steigen werden. Makelloser schwarzer Diamant für 300g war schon keine Seltenheit, jetzt werdens sicher 500g weil die Leute zeitnah den Kram brauchen


----------



## Shaila (25. Oktober 2010)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> Wenn nur die 2 Fraktionen betroffen sind wäre das locker in der Zeit die bleibt möglich. Dunkelmondjahrmarkt kann man auch mit 85 pushen, die neuen Sets sind ja bekannt. Blutsegler hat man in der Gruppe an einem Abend durch, ansonsten sinds zwei. Um die Goblins wieder hochzubringen muss man eh nach Düsterbruch, da gibts auch direkt die Bücher für Shen'drala. Das Problem wird sein das die AH-Preise für die Mats noch weiter steigen werden. Makelloser schwarzer Diamant für 300g war schon keine Seltenheit, jetzt werdens sicher 500g weil die Leute zeitnah den Kram brauchen



Du sprichst von locker machbar. Ich habe auch nicht unendlich viel Zeit und Shendralar kostet auch eine Stange Geld, die hat man auch nicht mal eben so. Ein Diamant 400 Gold auf unserem Server. Beim Kartell bin ich jetzt Respektvoll, dass ist nicht das Problem. Blutsegler habe ich bereits. Habe auch schon Wohlwollend bei Shendralar und auch schon viele Bücher und Mats, aber die Diamanten eben. Es geht mir aber auch ganz einfach um das Prinzip. Wenn man vorher extra einen Bluepost kriegt, in dem explizit gesagt wird, das die Heldentat nicht entfernt wird, sie es aber dann doch entfernen, dann finde ich, ist das eine bodenlose Frechheit.

Und vorallem haben sie noch dazu geschrieben: Wir denken es wäre nett euch das wissen zu lassen damit ihr euch nicht hetzen müsst.

Wieso sagen sie sowas dann ? Wieso nicht einfach ruhig sein ? Das will und kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich mich ranhalte schaff ich es vielleicht, aber ich sehe eher schwarz. Darüber hinaus, ist es so schwer die 3 Quests einfach auf 85 anzupassen und die Mats irgendwo droppen zu lassen ? WO BITTE ist da denn die Schwierigkeit ? Wären alle glücklich! Ich kann das echt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Izara (25. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du sprichst von locker machbar. Ich habe auch nicht unendlich viel Zeit und Shendralar kostet auch eine Stange Geld, die hat man auch nicht mal eben so. Ein Diamant 400 Gold auf unserem Server. Beim Kartell bin ich jetzt Respektvoll, dass ist nicht das Problem. Blutsegler habe ich bereits. Habe auch schon Wohlwollend bei Shendralar und auch schon viele Bücher und Mats, aber die Diamanten eben. Es geht mir aber auch ganz einfach um das Prinzip. Wenn man vorher extra einen Bluepost kriegt, in dem explizit gesagt wird, das die Heldentat nicht entfernt wird, sie es aber dann doch entfernen, dann finde ich, ist das eine bodenlose Frechheit.
> 
> Und vorallem haben sie noch dazu geschrieben: Wir denken es wäre nett euch das wissen zu lassen damit ihr euch nicht hetzen müsst.
> 
> Wieso sagen sie sowas dann ? Wieso nicht einfach ruhig sein ? Das will und kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich mich ranhalte schaff ich es vielleicht, aber ich sehe eher schwarz. Darüber hinaus, ist es so schwer die 3 Quests einfach auf 85 anzupassen und die Mats irgendwo droppen zu lassen ? WO BITTE ist da denn die Schwierigkeit ? Wären alle glücklich! Ich kann das echt nicht nachvollziehen.


Ich tipp einfach drauf, dass Blizzard es so sieht: Der Erfolg bzw. die Heldentat ist extrem aufwendig, extrem teuer, extrem IRRE. Deswegen ja "Der Wahnsinnige". Entweder sie wollen denjenigen, die den Titel schon haben, etwas "Gutes" tun und es noch mehr verdeutlichen, wie besonders der Titel ist, oder aber sie sind schlicht faul und gestört -.- Sorry, aber ich kanns wie du nicht nachvollziehen - erst recht nicht, wenn ich sehe, dass sie erst eins behaupten und dann was anderes. Wenn man schon meint, dass es noch möglich sein wird (denn davon bin auch ich ausgegangen), dann sollte man seine Fehler (sagen, dass 2 Fraktionen rausgepatcht werden) wieder ausbügeln und es denjenigen, die immernoch daran arbeiten, ermöglichen. Auf welche Weise auch immer 

Entweder halt auf 85 anheben oder es ab einem bestimmten Ruf noch zulassen, diesen zu steigern. Z.b. wenn jemand schon auf freundlich bei Shendralar ist etc. 


Ich wollte immer schon den Titel haben, aber da ich erst letzten November WoW "entdeckt" hab, war ich stets damit beschäftigt, erstmal meinen Char zu leveln, ihn dann zu equippen, diverse Weltereignisse zu packen (hab ich auch nicht geschafft, weil ich nicht noch die Zeit hatte, mich zusätzlich im PvP zu üben und zu equippen), irgendwelche kleinen Erfolge als Trostpreis zu erreichen etc.. Wenn ich dann tatsächlich noch so irre gewesen wäre, den "Wahnsinnigen" zu machen, hätt ich glaub komplett auf Schlaf verzichten müssen. Ist doch schon schlimm genug für Leute wie mich, die so spät angefangen haben, dass diverse andere Erfolge zu Heldentaten wurden und es unmöglich ist, auch nur die Questreihen zu erleben, nein.. Blizzard muss auch noch sowas völlig sinnfrei rauslöschen und schwupp, ist man noch mehr angepisst -.- ARGH

Hab grad mal nachgelesen, was man alles allein für Blutsegel- und Shendralar braucht (Rabenhold und Dunkelmond mal weggelassen).. Nee, da würden meine Goldreserven sowas von in die Knie gehen (Schwarzer Diamant kostet bei uns grad 600 g das Stück), dass ich nicht mal mehr in Raids reppen könnte -.- Toll, DANKE Blizzard! Denn das ganze selbst zu farmen würde Monate dauern!


----------



## Shaila (25. Oktober 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Ich tipp einfach drauf, dass Blizzard es so sieht: Der Erfolg bzw. die Heldentat ist extrem aufwendig, extrem teuer, extrem IRRE. Deswegen ja "Der Wahnsinnige". Entweder sie wollen denjenigen, die den Titel schon haben, etwas "Gutes" tun und es noch mehr verdeutlichen, wie besonders der Titel ist, oder aber sie sind schlicht faul und gestört -.- Sorry, aber ich kanns wie du nicht nachvollziehen - erst recht nicht, wenn ich sehe, dass sie erst eins behaupten und dann was anderes. Wenn man schon meint, dass es noch möglich sein wird (denn davon bin auch ich ausgegangen), dann sollte man seine Fehler (sagen, dass 2 Fraktionen rausgepatcht werden) wieder ausbügeln und es denjenigen, die immernoch daran arbeiten, ermöglichen. Auf welche Weise auch immer
> 
> Entweder halt auf 85 anheben oder es ab einem bestimmten Ruf noch zulassen, diesen zu steigern. Z.b. wenn jemand schon auf freundlich bei Shendralar ist etc.
> 
> ...



Versuche jetzt irgendwie im Eilverfahren das Kartell und die Shendralar noch zu pushen, ich hoffe es klappt. Auf jedenfall wird es teuer. Mein Guide den ich über die Heldentat schreiben wollte fällt damit auch flach, wirklich schade.


----------



## Cathan (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es auch zimlich dumm zu sagen dass etwas bleibt und dann dann zu sagen "ach übrigens man kann den Erfolg doch nichtmehr holen".
Mich betrifft es zwar nicht aber es ist wirklich eine Frechheit für alle die Zeit und Mühe in den Titel bzw die anderen Fraktionen investiert haben.
P.S. Danke für die Guides Meneleus01 werde mit meinem DK ein paar (leichtere) Fraktionen hochpushen.


----------



## Muh-Q (26. Oktober 2010)

Neuer Bluepost:


> *"Insane in the Membrane" in Cataclysm*
> Insane in the Membrane is a feat of strength, not an achievement. Feats are things that you can't be guaranteed to complete, which is why they're feats and not achievements. Most of them are actually now impossible to complete, and this feat will join a long list of "you had to be there" moments in WoW time.
> 
> The feat isn't being removed of course, those who have it will retain it, however; some of the requirements are, so it will no longer be able to be completed by anyone who has not already done so.
> ...



Alle die ihn haben werden ihn also sicher behalten. Ob es möglich ist das ganze in Cata noch fertig zu machen wenn man die rausgepatchten schon hat ist noch nicht sicher. Irgendwie traut sich kein Blauer mehr was konkretes zu sagen


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe bereits angefangen die die 35 makellosen schwarzen Diamanten die ich zur Vorbereitung im Inventar hatte (hatte vor wegen Bonus-Ruf auf Pilgerfest mit einlösen zu warten) wieder abzustossen weil ich es aus RL Zeitgründen nicht mehr schaffen kann bis 4.0.3...

Immerhin erwartet mich ein netter Reingewinn von über 350 g pro Diamant, das entschädigt!


----------



## Redday (26. Oktober 2010)

na das wäre ja immerhin etwas.
würde es halt nur gerne sicher wissen. denn nach der aussage muss man halt zur sicherheit trotzdem vollgas geben.


----------



## Shaila (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja schön...Vollgas geben, dann gibt man viel aus für die Diamanten um dann womöglich zu hören bekommen: "Öh, jo. Wir entfernen ihn doch komplett!"

Eine riesen Schweinerei ist das alles hier.


----------



## metera (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich find das ganze auch ziemlich dumm, ich habe mir gesagt naja den kann ich mit cata noch fertig machen weil Irgendwo auch stand das er ebend grade NICHT rausgenommen wird, und jetzt 1 Monat vor cata muss ich lesen das er doch Rausgenommen wird 

Naja ich werde jetzt auch noch shendralar + Piraten pushen und einfach hoffen das man ihn so noch später abschließen kann.

Denn den Dunkelmondjahrmarkt werde ich eh nicht jetzt schaffen, Rabenhold werd ich wohl auch noch fertig machen, wer weiß ob es die dann noch gibt :/


----------



## Totemwächter (26. Oktober 2010)

OH NEIN DIE WELT GEHT UNTER!
Man kann ein Erfolg in wow nicht mehr bekommen, Wie dramatisch! wir sollten sofort die CSI und FBI einschalten das diese prüfen ob auch alles mit Rechtendingen zu geht!
Außerdem sollten wir noch in Panik ausbrechen und uns in luftschutz Bunkern verbarrikadieren, vllt rasten die Japaner und Koreaner so aus und bombardieren uns mit Atomsprengköpfe!
-.-
Dazu kann ich nur sagen OMG wie tief kann man sinken!?


----------



## Pusillin (26. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, Dass man solche Infos nicht eindeutig mitgeteilt bekommt finde ich eine Frechheit.
Bin selber dabei. Habe meinen Dampfdruckkartell Ruf bisher nur über Düsterbruch Runs gepusht.
Dabei sind genügend Bücher für Shendralar angefallen.
Fehlten nurnoch die Diamanten - einige wenige findet man auch so, ansonsten muss man sie halt für
(bei uns aktuell 150g, wer Glück hat findet auch mal selten einen für 30g+) im Ah kaufen, die reslichen Mats muss man eh selber 
farmen. 150g für 500 Rufpunkte finde ich angemessen. Das würde dann natürlich bei über 10k auskommen, aber akzeptabel.


----------



## wertzû (26. Oktober 2010)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Naja, ganz ehrlich wer sich auf eine blaue Aussage verlässt dem kann man nicht mehr helfen.
> Es wird niemals PvE ---> PvP trans geben, es gibt ihn.
> Es wird niemals Rassenchange geben, auch den gibt es.
> Naja und jetzt gibt es keinen Insane Erfolg mehr.



sagten sie nie, sie sagen nie es wird etwas nicht geben, sie sagen nur es ist derzeit nicht geplant


----------



## Kaostrasza (26. Oktober 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> OH NEIN DIE WELT GEHT UNTER!
> Man kann ein Erfolg in wow nicht mehr bekommen, Wie dramatisch! wir sollten sofort die CSI und FBI einschalten das diese prüfen ob auch alles mit Rechtendingen zu geht!
> Außerdem sollten wir noch in Panik ausbrechen und uns in luftschutz Bunkern verbarrikadieren, vllt rasten die Japaner und Koreaner so aus und bombardieren uns mit Atomsprengköpfe!
> -.-
> Dazu kann ich nur sagen OMG wie tief kann man sinken!?



Klar, dass sowas in keinem Thread fehlen darf...

btt: Ich fand den Erfolg immer zu hart um ihn anzupacken und fand die Leute krass, die den Titel hatten. Nichtsdestotrotz isses gerade bei solch komplizierten und schweren Achievements ärgerlich, wenn Blizz in (fast) letzter Sekunde mitteilt, dass das Ganze nun doch nicht so geht. Gerade für die Leute, die für den Erfolg schon vorgearbeitet haben und nicht die Zeit haben, jetzt auf die Schnelle 24/7 Ruf zu farmen bis der Arzt kommt, ist das ärgerlich.


----------



## Shaila (26. Oktober 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> OH NEIN DIE WELT GEHT UNTER!
> Man kann ein Erfolg in wow nicht mehr bekommen, Wie dramatisch! wir sollten sofort die CSI und FBI einschalten das diese prüfen ob auch alles mit Rechtendingen zu geht!
> Außerdem sollten wir noch in Panik ausbrechen und uns in luftschutz Bunkern verbarrikadieren, vllt rasten die Japaner und Koreaner so aus und bombardieren uns mit Atomsprengköpfe!
> -.-
> Dazu kann ich nur sagen OMG wie tief kann man sinken!?




Das kann nur jemand sagen, der wenig bis überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Erfolg hat.


----------



## metera (26. Oktober 2010)

Hab gerade im offiziellen Forum das gefunden : 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=15110941849&sid=3


----------



## madmurdock (26. Oktober 2010)

Mit so was muss man rechnen bei Patches. Es ist ja nicht erst seit nem Monat bekannt, dass n neues Addon rauskommt... Man hat ja wohl Zeit genug gehabt bis jetzt..


----------



## Shaila (27. Oktober 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Mit so was muss man rechnen bei Patches. Es ist ja nicht erst seit nem Monat bekannt, dass n neues Addon rauskommt... Man hat ja wohl Zeit genug gehabt bis jetzt..



Eben nicht, weil vorher EXTRA gesagt wurde, es bleibt erhalten.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. Oktober 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits angefangen die die 35 makellosen schwarzen Diamanten die ich zur Vorbereitung im Inventar hatte (hatte vor wegen Bonus-Ruf auf Pilgerfest mit einlösen zu warten) wieder abzustossen weil ich es aus RL Zeitgründen nicht mehr schaffen kann bis 4.0.3...
> 
> Immerhin erwartet mich ein netter Reingewinn von über 350 g pro Diamant, das entschädigt!



dito. Die Diamanten, die Bücher, und die Shards die ich gesammelt hab gestern vorm Serverdown noch ins AH gepackt...vor paar Stunden durfte ich mich über fast 14.000 Gold Gewinn freuen =)

Arme Panikschieber xD


----------



## Imonaboat (28. Oktober 2010)

Spart euch die Zeit die ihr hier heult und farmt stattdessen Ruf, es ist immer noch möglich den Titel zu holen selbst wenn man heute bei 0 anfangen würde.


----------



## Vizque (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab zum Wahnsinnigen doch noch ne Frage:
Ich habe alle Kriterien für am Rande des Wahnsinns erfüllt AUSSER den Ruf beim Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt auf Erfürchtig.
Jetzt ist es ja so, dass es den Jahrmarkt noch gibt UND laut Ghostcrawler es durch die Änderungenen an Düsterbruch und an den Blutsegelbukanieren nicht mehr möglich sein solle wahnsinnig zu werden. Das habe ich aber schon hinter mir, es fehlt nur noch der Jahrmarkt.

Wenn ich jetzt im Verlauf von Cata beim Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt erfürchtig werde, dann habe ich doch für "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" alles erfüllt. Bekomme ich dann noch die Heldentat und den Titel?


----------



## bluewhiteangel (28. Oktober 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Fehlten nurnoch die Diamanten - einige wenige findet man auch so, ansonsten muss man sie halt für
> (bei uns aktuell 150g, wer Glück hat findet auch mal selten einen für 30g+) im Ah kaufen, die reslichen Mats muss man eh selber
> farmen. 150g für 500 Rufpunkte finde ich angemessen. Das würde dann natürlich bei über 10k auskommen, aber akzeptabel.



Bei uns gehen sie für 400g+ über die Ladentheke ^.^ Und das VOR dieser Aussage.
Aber bis dahin ist noch so lange Zeit, Mädels... So lange nur Shendralar und evtl. Blutsegler davon betroffen sind, is das doch halb so schlimm. Blutsegler macht man in ein paar Stunden und Shendralar ist reine Goldsache/Farmsache. Während ihr die Bop-Items der Bücher farmt, immer mal wieder aufn Twink umloggen, im /2 nach Diamanten und Büchern suchen... Selbst wer neu anfängt dürfte das noch locker schaffen ^.^ Und mit nicht dem superkrankem Zeitaufwand, wovor wohl viele hier Angst haben.
Ich hab letztens ausgerechnet, wie viel mich Insane insgesamt ca. gekostet hat/kosten wird... Mir war schlecht


----------



## Shaila (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich könnte es schaffen, Morgen gebe ich Bücher ab, mir fehlen dann noch 9000 Rufpunkte, allerdings habe ich noch nicht den Rufbonus vom Event dazugerechnet. Und es handelt sich erst einmal nur um Fokus und Schutzbücher. Die Schnelligkeitsbücher kann man ja mal total vergessen, gebe ich so wenig wie möglich ab.

Es wird bei mir extrem eng, aber ich denke ich bekomme Kartell und Shendralar noch hin. Kartell stehe ich ca. 14k Respektvoll.


----------



## Shaila (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe dann natürlich, dass man den Erfolg an sich dann noch erreichen kann, wehe wenn nicht, dann gibt's Terror.


----------



## Izara (29. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja schön...Vollgas geben, dann gibt man viel aus für die Diamanten um dann womöglich zu hören bekommen: "Öh, jo. Wir entfernen ihn doch komplett!"
> 
> Eine riesen Schweinerei ist das alles hier.


Nachdem ich leider erst vorgestern festgestellt hab, dass die Quests für das Mount/Wappenrock von meinem Pala und meiner Hexe (hatte je nur die letzte Abschlussquest im Questlog und alle davor inkl. der damit verbundenen Kosten abgeschlossen) einfach so schwuppdiwupp aus dem Questlog gelöscht wurden - ein "Argh! *haarerauf*" nochmal an der Stelle - und nun beschlossen, auf all das zu sch*** und die Zeit, die mir im "friedlichen" Azeroth noch bleibt, zu genießen. Also queste ich ruhig vor mich hin, um vllt mal den Meister der Lehren zuende zu machen (falls das dann auch nett von Blizzard rausgepatcht wird, werd ich freundlich "Danke, Assis" sagen und weiterquesten ^^ ) oder einfach nur den "Unermüdlichen" zu holen. Zwischendrin mach ich irgendwelche Mini-Erfolge, hol mir Pets, les Bücher oder reite einfach so für Screenshots durch die halbe Welt. 

Nach dem Ganzen "Erfolg xy" wird entfernt, oh doch nicht, oh doch, oops Quest is weg, etc. hab ich es einfach aufgegeben. Ich mach mir nicht mehr den Stress. Denn ganz ehrlich: Was will Blizzard mit deren *Unfähigkeit *und* Willkür* bezwecken? Genau, dass wir uns aufregen..  Wie ich bereits in einem meiner Posts hier geschrieben hab: Dass ich mein RL völlig hintenan stelle für Blizzard und deren *Eskapaden* (denn anders kann ich das echt nicht mehr ausdrücken), kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Sollen die doch machen -.- Ich werd auch später noch Spaß dran haben, angeln zu gehen, die Welt zu erkunden und zu questen und zu raiden. Nur weil die nicht klarkommen mit konkreten Aussagen, die sie dann auch einhalten, setz ich mich doch nicht an den Rechner und klopp von morgens 6 bis nachts um 2 Goblins, dann Piraten, geh tausendmal Stratholme oder Scholo oder Düsterbruch, nur damit ich nen Ruf zusammen bekomm..


----------



## Izara (29. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich könnte es schaffen, Morgen gebe ich Bücher ab, mir fehlen dann noch 9000 Rufpunkte, allerdings habe ich noch nicht den Rufbonus vom Event dazugerechnet. Und es handelt sich erst einmal nur um Fokus und Schutzbücher. Die Schnelligkeitsbücher kann man ja mal total vergessen, gebe ich so wenig wie möglich ab.
> 
> Es wird bei mir extrem eng, aber ich denke ich bekomme Kartell und Shendralar noch hin. Kartell stehe ich ca. 14k Respektvoll.



Ich werd dir die Daumen drücken 





btw. heut ne Quest in Feralas entdeckt (ziemlich weit am Steg, wo es auf die Insel von dem Allianzstützpunkt (Mondfederfeste-Steg? ^^ Sry, bin halt Hordler XD )). Eine davon war die hier:http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=7003 

Die gibt beim ersten Mal (und auch die andere Quest beim selben NPC) 325 oder 275 Rufpunkte und danach pro Quest 75 Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell  Vllt hilfts ja weiter  Sie ist wiederholbar - glaub beliebig oft (hab sie dummerweise 3 mal gemacht -.- und sie zählte nicht für Meister der Lehren    ). Man muss da nur am Strand lang laufen, Mobs killen, looten und wieder zurückreiten. Ne Sache von 10 min ^^ Vllt kennst die Quest schon, aber ich hab sie halt heut erst entdeckt und vllt hilfts ja weiter. wenn du eh in Düsterbruch rumläufts, bist ja in der Nähe ^^


----------



## Millijana (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie mein Vorposter.
Ursürünglich hatte ich auch vorgehabt den erfolg langsam aber sicher zu erarbeiten. Das geht nun nciht mehr. Mir dan Stress antun und meine wenige freie Zeit damit zu verrbingen nervtötend Ruf zu farmen sehe ich nicht wirklich ein.
Ich ziehe es dann vor andere fraktionen zu steigern, bei denen es mir spaß macht, wo ich mit meiner Gilde was zusammen machen kann. Oder einfach generell Dinge zu tun die mir spaß machen. Denn in WoW einloggen und keinen Bock auf das haben was ich da tue habe ich mir abgewöhnt.

aber ich stimme den Fristreirten völlig zu. Ich finde es wirklich eine Gemeinheit erst zu sagen "Lasst euch Zeit alles wird gut!" und es dann doch zu entfernen.

In diesem Sinne: Ich wünsche denjenigen, die es versuchen wollen viel Erfolg bei dieser Hetzjagd!


----------



## Chillers (29. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dann natürlich, dass man den Erfolg an sich dann noch erreichen kann, wehe wenn nicht, dann gibt's Terror.



Cool und abgeklärt tun, aber dann stampfen wie ein Kleinkind...naja...

Aber ich gönne Dir den Erfolg. Hau´rein und kauf´alles -> mein Tipp.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Oktober 2010)

Da die Aussage sinngemäß so lautete, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass man den im Nachhinein noch abschließen kann:" Nein, der Erfolg wird nicht mehr machbar sein, da wir Fraktion XY verändern. Wir überlegen, stattdessen etwas Ähnliches einzuführen."

Zitat der buffed-News:





> Apropos Erfolge - lässt sich "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" mit WoW: Cataclysm überhaupt *noch** abschließen? Nein*.



Lässt nicht viel Interpretationsspielraum. Der essentielle Part ist mal markiert.


----------



## Chillers (29. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da die Aussage sinngemäß so lautete, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass man den im Nachhinein noch abschließen kann:" Nein, der Erfolg wird nicht mehr machbar sein, da wir Fraktion XY verändern. Wir überlegen, stattdessen etwas Ähnliches einzuführen."
> 
> Zitat der buffed-News:
> 
> Lässt nicht viel Interpretationsspielraum. Der essentielle Part ist mal markiert.



Ich markiere auch mal. Dann kommt halt was und man ist nicht *Meister des Wahnsinns* sondern *Doge des Irrsinns*. Als Beispiel.
Gott, wie schlimm. Ich bin nicht wahnsinnig, ich bin irrsinnig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Oktober 2010)

Abgesehen davon erspiele ich mir Titel, weil sie gut klingen oder zum Charakter passen. Bei mir heißt keiner Königsmörder... alle haben etwas anderes. Momentan bin ich am Argentumchampion dran...

Mal ehrlich, ich will doch keinen Char spielen, der von anderen wahnsinnig genannt wird... vielleicht bin ich dafür auch einfach zu sehr Rollenspieler.


----------



## Chillers (29. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon erspiele ich mir Titel, weil sie gut klingen oder zum Charakter passen. Bei mir heißt keiner Königsmörder... alle haben etwas anderes. Momentan bin ich am Argentumchampion dran...
> 
> Mal ehrlich, ich will doch keinen Char spielen, der von anderen wahnsinnig genannt wird... vielleicht bin ich dafür auch einfach zu sehr Rollenspieler.



Genau. Ich habe mit meiner Priesterin nur wegen des Titels die Schlotternächte durchgezogen.
Aber lassen wir meneleus01 einfach machen, stört doch nicht.

Endlich zeigt der Junge mal Ehrgeiz!


----------



## Nexus.X (29. Oktober 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> btw. heut ne Quest in Feralas entdeckt (ziemlich weit am Steg, wo es auf die Insel von dem Allianzstützpunkt (Mondfederfeste-Steg? ^^ Sry, bin halt Hordler XD )). Eine davon war die hier:http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=7003
> 
> Die gibt beim ersten Mal (und auch die andere Quest beim selben NPC) 325 oder 275 Rufpunkte und danach pro Quest 75 Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell  Vllt hilfts ja weiter  Sie ist wiederholbar - glaub beliebig oft (hab sie dummerweise 3 mal gemacht -.- und sie zählte nicht für Meister der Lehren    ). Man muss da nur am Strand lang laufen, Mobs killen, looten und wieder zurückreiten. Ne Sache von 10 min ^^ Vllt kennst die Quest schon, aber ich hab sie halt heut erst entdeckt und vllt hilfts ja weiter. wenn du eh in Düsterbruch rumläufts, bist ja in der Nähe ^^


Leider extrem ineffiziente Option um Ruf zu sammeln ... 
1. ist es langsamer als Piraten töten oder Key (+Gerbemittel) sammeln
2. Besteht keine Chance mehr Nebenfragmente für die Shen'dralar zu bekommen


----------



## Shaila (29. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist es ziemlich egal, ich will nur nicht hinterher dastehen wenn man ihn doch noch erreichen kann und ich habe die Chance nicht genutzt. Mir fehlen jetzt nur noch 5700 Ruf beim Kartell und 9 Bücher bei den Shendralar, allerdings hält der Rufbonus nur noch heute und Morgen, Shendralar will ich deswegen dieses Wochenende fertig kriegen.

Selbst wenn er dann entfernt wird, so hab ich dann vorher doch alles getan um ihn noch zu bekommen, besser als wenn er dann bleibt und ich die möglichen Teilerfolge nicht habe.


----------



## c0bRa (29. Oktober 2010)

Kann mal wer schreiben, was ich komplett an Mats für Shendalar von 0/3000 auf exalted brauch?


----------



## Muh-Q (29. Oktober 2010)

Als "nicht-Mensch" brauchst du 86 Bücher die jeweils 500rep geben. Davon kann eins dein Klassenbuch sein (außer DK). 
Für jedes Buch brauchst du 1x makelloser schwarzer Diamant und dann jeweils folgende Mats:
Schnelligkeit: 2x Splitter, 2x Blut von Helden
Fokus: 4xSplitter, 2x Schattenhaut
Schutz: 2xSplitter, Abnormitätenstickerei

Das ganze musst du dann ausrechnen je nachdem welche Bücher du kriegen kannst. 
Sollte dann irgendwann so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (29. Oktober 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> OH NEIN DIE WELT GEHT UNTER!
> Man kann ein Erfolg in wow nicht mehr bekommen, Wie dramatisch! wir sollten sofort die CSI und FBI einschalten das diese prüfen ob auch alles mit Rechtendingen zu geht!
> Außerdem sollten wir noch in Panik ausbrechen und uns in luftschutz Bunkern verbarrikadieren, vllt rasten die Japaner und Koreaner so aus und bombardieren uns mit Atomsprengköpfe!
> -.-
> Dazu kann ich nur sagen OMG wie tief kann man sinken!?



relax, alter.
das ist nunmal ein wow forum und daher ist alles hier auch in genau dem kontext zu sehen.
wir reden hier nicht über das real life sondern über eine virtuelle welt. und innerhalb dieser ist diese sache nunmal äußerst ärgerlich.



ich kanns auch nur nochmal wiederholen:
wen das ebenfalls stört, tut in den foren euren unmut kund und schickt mails an blizzard.
schaden kanns ja mal nicht.


----------



## Redday (29. Oktober 2010)

ich kaufe jetzt übrigens gerade kräuter und äonenleben wie ein verrückter für die dunkelmondkarten.
da ist allerdings das problem weniger das gold, von dem hab ich genug, sondern eher das angebot im ah.
ich kaufe den gesamten server leer und es reicht trotzdem nicht.
und selber farmen geht sich schon gar nicht aus bis zum ende des nächsten jahrmarkts, dem letzten vor cata.

da kann man sich ungefähr vorstellen welch enormer aufwand der erfolg ist.


----------



## Bighorn (29. Oktober 2010)

Wäre ja nicht so als könne man den Titel erst seit 3 Monate erreichen.

Rum heulen nur weil man vorher nicht die Muse hatte den Ruf zu farmen?
Es gab Zeiten da sind die Bücher im AH nicht mal für 1Gold weg gegangen. Für makellose schwarze Diamanten haben sich gerade mal Paladine als Käufer gefunden.
Kaum gibt es ein Datum für Catarelease stürzt sich alles mit Torschlußpanik auf die Sachen. 
Zu dumm, das sich die andere Item nicht handeln lassen


----------



## Muh-Q (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab übrigens jetzt meine übrigen Dunkelmondkarten für 600g/stk im AH. Wenn ich die restlichen auch für den Preis loswerde hab ich Dunkelmondjahrmarkt mit nur 1000g Verlust hochbekommen 
Wenn ich da bedenke das ich seit Monaten alle Karten <100g aufgekauft habe ist das doch ein gutes Geschäft.


----------



## Shaila (29. Oktober 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Wäre ja nicht so als könne man den Titel erst seit 3 Monate erreichen.
> 
> Rum heulen nur weil man vorher nicht die Muse hatte den Ruf zu farmen?
> Es gab Zeiten da sind die Bücher im AH nicht mal für 1Gold weg gegangen. Für makellose schwarze Diamanten haben sich gerade mal Paladine als Käufer gefunden.
> ...



Der nächste, der null Textverständniss beherrscht. Es geht nicht um das Entfernen, sondern um die ART WIE es entfernt wird. Hätten sie im Vorfeld gesagt, dass sie ihn entfernen, dann wäre alles in Ordnung, aber erst sagen, man braucht sich nicht hetzen und dann zu sagen, man entfernt ihn doch, DAS kann ich nicht aktzeptieren. Davon abgesehen kenne ich selbst viele, die den Titel einfach nur nebenbei machen können. Es ist einfach nicht möglich, wenn man einen bestimmten Beruf hat, so viel zu zocken, dass man schnell genug den Titel bekommt.

Und jetzt kommt nicht mit dem Casual Gerede. Für mich hat jemand der den Titel nach 2 Jahren erst bekommt, trotzdem so viel geleistet wie jemand der ihn seit einen Jahr schon hat, vielleicht sogar mehr, da es mehr Disziplin erfordert die Zeiten gezielt einzuteilen. Also spart euch das Argument: "War nicht gut genug!". Wenn ich eine Sache hasse, dann ist es, wenn Spieler fordern das etwas herausgepatcht wird, nur um ihr eigenes Ego zu stärken. Das ist ganz einfach nur dumm.

Blizzard sollte klar sein, dass viele seit langer Zeit an dem Titel arbeiten, eben WEIL sie nicht wie andere die Möglichkeit haben, mal einen Tag intensiv durchzudaddeln und drölftausend Rufpunkte zu erarbeiten. Ich musste in letzter Zeit viel lernen. Willst du mir jetzt vorwerfen ich hätte weniger lernen sollen und stattdessen mehr farmen sollen ? Denkt doch mal nach bevor ihr eure geistigen Ergüsse der breiten Welt mitteilt. Denn sie sind vollkommen unbegründet.

Hätte Blizzard damals gesagt, dass der Titel wegkommt, wäre die Sache ganz anders.


----------



## Bighorn (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie weit im Vorfeld hättest es den gerne angesagt bekommen?
Die Fraktionen gibt es schon seit clasic, den Titel mit einführung des Erfolgsystems. Des weiteren ist schon seit einiger Zeit (nicht erst 3 Wochen) bekannt das sich diverse Landstriche ändern und Fraktionen weg fallen.
Spätestens hier sollte einem ein Warnsignal an gehen.
Dem "Rotstift" sind eben auch die Blutsegler zum Opfer gefallen. Was mit Düsterbruch geschiet, keine Ahnung. 

Auf alle Fälle ist die Sache nicht mal so eben zu erledigen. Um so weniger eben zu verstehen warum sich eben erst jetzt so viel an den Titel machen.

Aber wie es eben so oft ist LK und Halion sind auf Farmstatus, das raiden macht keinen Spaß/Sinn mehr, es kommt ein neues addon und man stürzt sich in die Erfolge.
Anstat das nebenher zu machen wundert man sich das der Erfolg plötzlich gestrichen wird.

Aber wer sich den letzte Buffcast angehört hat, hat mitbekommen das es Ersatz geben soll.

Btw. wie viele Erfolge gibt es, die gestrichen worden sind ohne das es angekündigt wurde?!


----------



## Redday (29. Oktober 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Wie weit im Vorfeld hättest es den gerne angesagt bekommen?
> Die Fraktionen gibt es schon seit clasic, den Titel mit einführung des Erfolgsystems. Des weiteren ist schon seit einiger Zeit (nicht erst 3 Wochen) bekannt das sich diverse Landstriche ändern und Fraktionen weg fallen.
> Spätestens hier sollte einem ein Warnsignal an gehen.
> Dem "Rotstift" sind eben auch die Blutsegler zum Opfer gefallen. Was mit Düsterbruch geschiet, keine Ahnung.
> ...



es geht nicht darum, wann gesagt wurde, dass der erfolg gestrichen wird. das hätten sie auch gar nicht sagen müssen.
es geht eher darum, dass EXTRA gesagt wurde, dass der erfolg NICHT gestrichen wird und man ihn NICHT rushen muss.
da fühlt man sich dann natürlich vera... wenn genau das gegenteil eintritt.


----------



## Shaila (29. Oktober 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Wie weit im Vorfeld hättest es den gerne angesagt bekommen?
> Die Fraktionen gibt es schon seit clasic, den Titel mit einführung des Erfolgsystems. Des weiteren ist schon seit einiger Zeit (nicht erst 3 Wochen) bekannt das sich diverse Landstriche ändern und Fraktionen weg fallen.
> Spätestens hier sollte einem ein Warnsignal an gehen.
> Dem "Rotstift" sind eben auch die Blutsegler zum Opfer gefallen. Was mit Düsterbruch geschiet, keine Ahnung.
> ...



Nimm mal die Augenbinde ab und komm dann wieder.


----------



## Bighorn (29. Oktober 2010)

Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe und im Mittelpunkt des Universums.


----------



## Bighorn (29. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nimm mal die Augenbinde ab und komm dann wieder.




Ach! 
Dann erklär mich doch mal warum plötzlich alle in die alten Schlachtzugsinis wollen um den Erfolg bzw Ruf zu haben?


----------



## Shaila (30. Oktober 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Ach!
> Dann erklär mich doch mal warum plötzlich alle in die alten Schlachtzugsinis wollen um den Erfolg bzw Ruf zu haben?



Das ist nicht plötzlich so, dass ist vielleicht dein persönlicher subjektiver Eindruck. Und selbst wenn: Es wäre normal und nicht schlimm. Des Weiteren lässt es sich nicht mit dieser Heldentat vergleichen.


----------



## Derulu (30. Oktober 2010)

Es besteht ein Unterschied zwischen "nicht entfernen", was technisch gesehen zutrifft, es wird ja der Erfolg nicht entfernt und "nicht mehr möglich zu erreichen", was hier der Fall ist, weil es 3 der Ruffraktionen in dieser Form nicht mehr geben wird. Bei Blizzard muss man IMMER mit solchen Spitzfindigkeiten der Sprache rechnen, sie sagen auch immer "wir planen" und "wir wollen" und die Spieler denken dann, dass das Angesprochene auch dann wirklich implementiert wird...

klingt doof, ist aber so


----------



## Luc - (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte immer Blizzard steht zu ihrer Meinung, da dann 12.000.00 auf einen Bluepost vertrauen -.-'

MfG Luc -


----------



## Shaila (30. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es besteht ein Unterschied zwischen "nicht entfernen", was technisch gesehen zutrifft, es wird ja der Erfolg nicht entfernt und "nicht mehr möglich zu erreichen", was hier der Fall ist, weil es 3 der Ruffraktionen in dieser Form nicht mehr geben wird. Bei Blizzard muss man IMMER mit solchen Spitzfindigkeiten der Sprache rechnen, sie sagen auch immer "wir planen" und "wir wollen" und die Spieler denken dann, dass das Angesprochene auch dann wirklich implementiert wird...
> 
> klingt doof, ist aber so



Klingt doof und ist auch doof. Blizzards Informationspolitik ist einfach grausam und das ist alles. Ich hoffe weiterhin darauf, dass es einfach unmöglich wird bei den Fraktionen Ruf zu sammeln. Ich denke im Grunde nicht das sie die Rufbalken an sich entfernen. Das gab es schon einmal und Blizzard wollte es eigentlich nicht wiederholen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Klingt doof und ist auch doof. Blizzards Informationspolitik ist einfach grausam und das ist alles. Ich hoffe weiterhin darauf, dass es einfach unmöglich wird bei den Fraktionen Ruf zu sammeln. Ich denke im Grunde nicht das sie die Rufbalken an sich entfernen. Das gab es schon einmal und Blizzard wollte es eigentlich nicht wiederholen.





> Apropos Erfolge - lässt sich "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" mit WoW: Cataclysm überhaupt *noch** abschließen? Nein*.



Ich fürchte, da wirst du leider Pech haben. Klingt nicht danach, als sei der Erfolg überhaupt noch irgendwie zu erringen. Schlechte Kommunikation innerhalb Blizzards, vielleicht war es zu dem Zeitpunkt auch tatsächlich geplant, ihn beizubehalten.


----------



## Nexus.X (31. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, da wirst du leider Pech haben. Klingt nicht danach, als sei der Erfolg überhaupt noch irgendwie zu erringen. Schlechte Kommunikation innerhalb Blizzards, vielleicht war es zu dem Zeitpunkt auch tatsächlich geplant, ihn beizubehalten.


Sie begründen es aber im selben Absatz noch mit der Entfernung/Veränderung von Düsterbruch und den Blutsegelbukanieren, was dazu spekulieren lässt, dass es nur deshalb nicht mögliche wäre, wenn man von neue anfängt.

So langsam geht mir dieses "...wenn...falls...unter bestimmten Umständen oder wenn der Mond in den Jupiter kracht"-Geschwalle auf den Keks.


----------



## Firechaos (31. Oktober 2010)

Alle die den Erfolg haben sollen sich freuen..Die anderen können mit Cata einen vielbesseren Erfolg machen.Ist das nicht Entschädigung genug?


----------



## Izara (31. Oktober 2010)

Firechaos schrieb:


> Alle die den Erfolg haben sollen sich freuen..Die anderen können mit Cata einen vielbesseren Erfolg machen.Ist das nicht Entschädigung genug?



Nee. Wer was verbockt, muss es wieder gerade biegen  Hat man mir zumindest so beigebracht.. Blizzard hat da miese Erziehung genossen.


Btw: welcher Erfolg wäre das denn?  Da steht doch klar und deutlich "vielleicht überlegen wir uns.. " das Vielleicht heißt bei Blizzard (lt. Erfahrungswerten    ) soviel wie: is mir zu aufwendig, keinen Bock, guckt wo ihr bleibt, hauptsache ihr zahlt -.-


----------



## Shaila (31. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, da wirst du leider Pech haben. Klingt nicht danach, als sei der Erfolg überhaupt noch irgendwie zu erringen. Schlechte Kommunikation innerhalb Blizzards, vielleicht war es zu dem Zeitpunkt auch tatsächlich geplant, ihn beizubehalten.



Nein, Blizzard hatte damals z.B. auch gesagt, als gefragt wurde, ob man den Titel "Hand von Adal" noch erhalten könnte, dass dies nicht mehr möglich sei. Jene, die aber schon diverse Teilerfolge hatten, konnten trotz allem noch den Titel erreichen. Man kann also in der Tat davon ausgehen, dass Blizzard die Aussage darauf bezieht, wenn man mit einem neuen Charakter die Heldentat erreichen wöllte, was dann eben nicht mehr möglich wäre, wenn diverse Fraktionen nicht mehr steigerbar sind. Aber wie gesagt kann man es nicht wissen, weil Blizzard es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, sich klar auszudrücken.


----------



## Shaila (5. November 2010)

So: 

Dampfdruckkartell => Ehrfürchtig 
Blutsegler = Respektvoll
Shendralar => Ehrfürchtig
Rabenholdt => Anfang Respektvoll
Jahrmarkt => Immer noch bei Freundlich 3100...

Die Kisten habe ich mir heute einfach für 20.000 Gold gekauft und sie werden mir jetzt gefarmt, von 2 Schurken. Wie gehe ich nun am Effektivsten an den Jahrmarkt heran, hat jemand Erfahrungen oder so ? Wie gehe ich vor ? Kartensets kaufen ? Welche Kräuter sammeln ? Welche Sets herstellen lassen ? Was genau für Mats brauche ich ?


----------



## 19Chico73 (5. November 2010)

Firechaos schrieb:


> Alle die den Erfolg haben sollen sich freuen..Die anderen können mit Cata einen vielbesseren Erfolg machen.Ist das nicht Entschädigung genug?



Ja ich freue mich das ich den Titel habe und freue mich auch das ich deinen eventuellen viiieel besseren Erfolg mit Cata noch dazu machen kann.

Was ist daran Entschädigung für die anderen ? 

Und zu dem Post über mir.
Ich habe am Anfang Kräuter gefarmt ohne Ende nicht nur Nordend sondern auch Scherbe.
Raus kam dabei fast nichts am Ende, weil es dem König Zufall überlassen bleibt, welche Karten dabei rauskommen.
Meist hatt man am Schluß 100 doppelte aber die passende fehlt.
Ich habe dann einfach die einzelnen Karten oder fertige Kartensets aus beiden Ahs gekauft.
Ist am effektivsten finde ich da du dir so gezielt Sets bauen kannst.
Allerdings stand ich nicht so unter Zeitdruck wie du und habe durchaus auch auf die Preise der Karten geachtet ^^ 

Zu dem Thema welche Sets ist relativ egal ob Classic , BC oder Wotlk, alle geben den Selben Ruf von 350 Punkten.
Allerdings nur die epischen, von den kleinen weissen würde ich abraten, die bringen nur 25 Ruf.
Wenn du noch etwas g zurückgewinnen willst, fertige WOTLK Karten werden sich eventuell bessser verkaufen lassen wie die Grandeur Karte zB
Zu meiner Verwunderung verkauften sich aber auch durchaus die Lowie Karten, speziell 
Dunkelmondkarte Vergeltung http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=31858 Recht gut


----------



## Sumeira (5. November 2010)

Ich frage mich welche Fraktionen genau entfernt werden (hab jetzt nur den Anfang und das Ende gelesen).
Manche sagen sie pushen noch das Kartell. Da frage ich mich wieso. Weil das Kartell kann man auch durch einfaches Mobkillen später immer noch erreichen (oder nicht?)
So wie ich das verstanden habe wird es nur unmöglich Ruf zu bekommen bei den Shendralar und den Blutsegelbukanieren.


----------



## Shaila (5. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Ja ich freue mich das ich den Titel habe und freue mich auch das ich deinen eventuellen viiieel besseren Erfolg mit Cata noch dazu machen kann.
> 
> Was ist daran Entschädigung für die anderen ?
> 
> ...



Naja, die Sache ist: Ich weiss nicht ob ich unter Druck stehe. Ich habe nun sogut wie alle Fraktionen die ich brauche, außer den Jahrmarkt, welcher angeblich definitiv im Spiel bleibt.


----------



## 19Chico73 (5. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Naja, die Sache ist: Ich weiss nicht ob ich unter Druck stehe. Ich habe nun sogut wie alle Fraktionen die ich brauche, außer den Jahrmarkt, welcher angeblich definitiv im Spiel bleibt.



Dann mach es so wie ich, kauf die einzelnen Karten aus dem AH und wenn du sonst nichts zu tun hast, farme nebenher noch ein paar WOTLK oder BC Kräuter.
Bei den BC Sets hatte ich allerdings ein Urleben Problem, die Partikel droppten bei mir derbe schlecht. Am besten ist es hierfür in den Wäldern von Terokkar oben bei Sketis die Elitebäume als Kräuterkundler nochmal extra zu zerlegen.


----------



## Redday (6. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So:
> 
> Dampfdruckkartell => Ehrfürchtig
> Blutsegler = Respektvoll
> ...



also ich hab das jetzt in einer woche durchgezogen (dunkelmond und rabenholdt). schließlich ist nicht der patch 4.0.3a die deadline sondern in wahrheit der dunkelmondjahrmarkt. denn der endet diesen samstag mitternacht und kommt erst wieder, wenn es zu spät ist.
du hast also von jetzt weg ca. 23 std. zeit. (außer in einem monat is der patch noch nicht da)

zu rabenholdt muss ich ja nix sagen. selber farmen oder farmen lassen, je nach geldbörse.

jahrmarkt hab ich mit meinem inschriftler gemacht. selber karten herstellen ist in der zeit die einzige möglichkeit. denn egal wie viel geld man hat, so viel is einfach nicht im angebot.
habe kräuter & äonenleben gekauft und auch selber gefarmt. dann einfach hoffen dass sets gut droppen und lückenkarten im ah erstehen.

welche kartensets? natürlich die von nordend. alle anderen bringen entweder zu wenig ruf oder sind nicht herstellbar.
welche kräuter? das beste preis/leistungsverhältnis haben auf meinem server eisdorn und schlangenzunge. weiß nicht wie das bei dir ist.
welche mats? 6 schneesgetöbertinte, 3 meerestinte, 3 äonenleben pro karte. also rechne das ganze ca. mal 1.000, wenn du noch immer auf freundlich bist.


aber wenn ich so auf die uhr sehe, kann ich dir nur echt viel glück wünschen.


ps: wenn du glück hast, lässt blizz den erfolg noch zu, wenn dir nur mehr dunkelmond fehlt. würde mich darauf aber nicht verlassen, wenn man sich die fehlinfos der vergangenheit ansieht.


----------



## Healinqueen (9. November 2010)

Hi , habe vor einer Woche mit einem Gm auf meinem Server gesprochen und ihn gefragt , (weil ich noch 15 Set`s für den Jahrmarkt brauch) , ob es noch möglich ist dann den Wahnsinnigen zu bekommen. Er antwortet: Ja wenn ich alles andere hätte das entfernt wird, ist es noch möglich bis zum 5.12 (beginn des Jahrmarktes)  den Wahnsinnigen zu bekommen.
Nun Heute hab ich wieder mit einem GM geschrieben ( wegen anderem Problem) und wir sind auf Wahnsinniger gekommen , dieser sagte mir das es noch nicht raus ist , ob ich diese Heldentat noch am 5.12 bekommen könnte und das wenn es entfernt wird, es einen Ähnlich "harten" erfolg geben wird. 
Ich finde man könnte den Spielern schon bisschen genaues geben . 
Erst hieß es , der Erfolg bleibt, dann hieß es 2 Fraktionen werden weggepatcht und dann plötzlich alles. 
Ich finde ein bisschen genaueres zu bestimmten Sachen die so viel Zeit und Gold kosten könnte man schon geben oder zumindest den GM`s bisschen mehr informationen geben , so das nicht jeder etwas anderes sagt.

Klar ist der neue Erfolg  (der damit vergleichbar sein wird) für bestimmte Spieler interessant , aber für die die sich jetzt noch den arsch aufreissen um fertig zu werden  mit "am Rande des Wahnsinns" ist das glaub ich nicht wirklich ein Trostpflaster .

Oder was meint ihr?


Danke im Vorraus für eure Meinungen


----------



## ztryqer (10. November 2010)

Healinqueen schrieb:


> [...] und das wenn es entfernt wird, es einen Ähnlich "harten" erfolg geben wird[...]


Aus dem "ähnlich hart" von gestern wird zukünftig wohl ein schlichtes "einfacher": 





> Achievements Changes
> Insane in the Membrane no longer requires the Shen'dralar reputation.


Quelle: MMO-Champion


----------



## Pectus (10. November 2010)

ztryqer schrieb:


> Aus dem "ähnlich hart" von gestern wird zukünftig wohl ein schlichtes "einfacher":
> Quelle: MMO-Champion



Au Backe.


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

ztryqer schrieb:


> Aus dem "ähnlich hart" von gestern wird zukünftig wohl ein schlichtes "einfacher":
> Quelle: MMO-Champion



Das bedeutet Krieg.


----------



## lord just (10. November 2010)

ztryqer schrieb:


> Aus dem "ähnlich hart" von gestern wird zukünftig wohl ein schlichtes "einfacher":
> Quelle: MMO-Champion



naja so will blizzard es den leuten ermöglichen den erfolg auch nach cataclysm release zu bekommen. man muss dann jetzt nur die blutsegelbukaniere auf respektvoll bringen und den rest kann man dann auch nach dem release von cataclysm machen.


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2010)

Naja, MMO schreibt auch viel Mist. 

Wenn sich noch nicht mal Blizzard im Klaren ist, dann natürlich MMO ...


----------



## bluewhiteangel (10. November 2010)

Dort ist ein Bluepost ausm Us-Forum, der sagt, dass du eine Heldentat für Shendralar bekommen wirst und die Blutsegler erhalten bleiben.
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=27607285648&sid=1&pageNo=1


..und ich hab mich schon gefreut, dass ich mit Stoff meinen Ruf wieder beim Kartell hinbekommen kann >.<


----------



## Saint_Jo (10. November 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/17401/WoW-Cataclysm-Heldentat-Am-Rande-des-Wahnsinns-bleibt

Heldentat Am Rande des Wahnsinns bleibt mit kleinen Änderungen!


----------



## Vanbergen (10. November 2010)

Community macht Druck und steht geschlossen zusammen, wenn es nicht nur die "Wahnsinnigen" betreffen würde....


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

Schade, hätte ihn gerne Pre Cata gemacht, aber was soll's. Da Shendralar eine Heldentat gibt, läuft es ja ziemlich auf das Selbe hinaus.


----------



## metera (10. November 2010)

Mich freuts, weil jetzt wenigstens nicht alles umsonst war


----------



## jls13 (10. November 2010)

http://wow.mmozone.de/news/am-rande-des-wahnsinns-mit-cataclysm-wieder-verfuegbar

Also kommt wieder!


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

metera schrieb:


> Mich freuts, weil jetzt wenigstens nicht alles umsonst war



So sieht es aus, ich denke sie haben damit einen ganz guten Kompromiss gefunden. Heißt das nun, dass alles sonst bleibt außer Shendralar ?


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2010)

Lies doch einfach mal die oben verlinkte Buffed News!

Zum Einen wird es noch besser - zum Anderen wurde noch nicht alles seitens Blizz gesagt.
Bleibt also nur, abwarten!


----------



## MrJackDaniel (10. November 2010)

Ist doch das gleiche wie IMMER!

Wenn man lang genug heult wirds geändert!

Es hieß mit 4.0.1 wird das Balancing durcheinander kommen - das Ganze wird erst mit 85 wieder passen!

5.345.345 Flameposts und schon wurde in den letzen Wochen 145x alles geändert und neu gebalanced!

Blizz sagt doch immer A und macht dann B - ist doch nix neues


----------



## Potpotom (11. November 2010)

So wie du das schreibst könnte man meinen, dir missfällt das.

Ist doch gut, dass Blizz auf Kundenreaktionen reagiert. Sofern es möglich ist und nicht zu tief in die eigene Strategie eingreift das einzig Richtige.


----------



## Muh-Q (11. November 2010)

Damit wird der Erfolg leider doch sehr vereinfacht. 
Rabenholdt war vorher schon einfach, Kistenpreis ist bei uns aufm Server 10g -> 13k (als Mensch).
Blutsegler kriegt man in 2 Stunden hin. ( nach dem Patch kann man das mit Wachen kloppen sogar auf Ehrfürchtig bringen)
Für das DDK gibts neue Quests in den jeweiligen Stützpunkten nach der Umgestaltung der Gebiete. Ansonsten halt mal paar Nachmittage Piraten kloppen.
Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ist (und bleibt) einfach eine Kostenfrage. Mit Cata gibts zusätzlich neue 85er Sets die von Anfang an BOE sind und dementsprechend gut weggehen werden. -> wahrscheinlich sogar Gewinn.

Wie man sieht waren die größten Probleme Dunkelmondjahrmarkt und Shendralar. Die Bücher und Diamanten zusammenbekommen die einfach sehr limitiert sind und dann den ganzen Kram zu farmen der dazu abgegeben werden muss. Mit entfernen der Fraktion wird der Aufwand für den Titel effektiv um die Hälfte reduziert.

Ja, ich persönlich finds schade das Blizzard da wieder so eingeknickt ist. Das man die Heldentat erreichbar lässt ist nur fair nach der Ankündigung, aber die Fraktion einfach ersatzlos streichen? DA fühle ich mich ein wenig verarscht. Die Aussage "irgendwann wird dann ne Heldentat für Shendra reingepatcht" machts auch nicht besser. Was hätte dagegen gesprochen die Heldentat ohne Shendra einfach "der Verrückte" zu nennen oder eine andere Fraktion einzusetzen die auch so aufwändig zu farmen ist?


----------



## MrJackDaniel (11. November 2010)

Sicher "missfällt" mir das!

Ich wär auch dafür mit dem 07.12.2010 (Cata-Release) jede Art von WotlK - Mount wegzupatchen!

Genauso wie die Titel für den LK-HC-Kill!

Diese Dinge müssen einfach Belohnungen sein, für die, die sich dafür in WotlK richtig Mühe gegeben haben!

Solche Titel und Mounts "dürfen"!!! aber nicht den aber-Millionen GIMPS! zur Verfügung stehen, die meinen sie mit 85 noch schnell im "Easy-Mode" farmen zu können!

Gleiches Beispiel Mimirons Kopf! -> Könnte immer wieder kotzen, wenn ich Leute seh, die den Kopf im Oktober 2010 bekommen haben und denken sie sind wer "GANZ GROßES", weil sie mit 25 Leuten mit je einem Gearscore von 6,3-6,8k nun Mimiron + 0 gelegt haben!

Das ist mitlerweile einfach nicht mehr "DIE" Leistung, die es würdgi ist mit einem Mount bezahlt zu werden, genau gleiches gilt für den Titel hier!

Es muss nicht jeder Noob mit "der Wahnsinnige" oder "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" rumlaufen oder gar "Mimirons Kopf" oder "Unbesiegbar" reiten.

Denn im RL fährt ja auch nicht jeder 2. einen Lambo! Wenn dem so wär, würden solche Dinge schlicht Ihren Reiz und Ihre Rarität verlieren. Denkt mal drüber nach!!!

Wer es in ganz WotlK nicht hinbekommen hat, hat nun halt einfach "PECH"! Das ist meine Meinung dazu ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. November 2010)

MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> Sicher "missfällt" mir das!
> 
> Ich wär auch dafür mit dem 07.12.2010 (Cata-Release) jede Art von WotlK - Mount wegzupatchen!
> 
> ...



Aus dir meldet sich doch der pure Neid. 

Mal eine ganz konkrete Frage, ich hoffe, dass du mir diese beantworten kannst:

Welchen Nachteil hast du genau davon, dass andere das gleiche wie du - wenn auch später - erreichen können?


----------



## <<NôGô>> (11. November 2010)

Er hat das Gefühl das sein E-Penis dadurch kleiner wird ^^


----------



## Bergerdos (11. November 2010)

MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> Denn im RL fährt ja auch nicht jeder 2. einen Lambo! Wenn dem so wär, würden solche Dinge schlicht Ihren Reiz und Ihre Rarität verlieren. Denkt mal drüber nach!!!




Angenommen ein Lamborgini wäre für 10 k Euro zu bekommen, wen würde es denn stören dass jeder einen fährt ? 
Richtig, es würde die stören die sich für was ganz besonderes halten weil sie einen Lamborgini fahren.

Genauso ist es mit den Titeln in WoW, wenn der Titel für jeden einfacher zugänglich ist müssen sich halt die selbsternannten Pros was anderes suchen mit dem sie protzen können.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Er hat das Gefühl das sein E-Penis dadurch kleiner wird ^^


Noch kleiner? Dann hat er ein ernstes Problem... x)


----------



## lordxanatos (11. November 2010)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> Damit wird der Erfolg leider doch sehr vereinfacht.
> Rabenholdt war vorher schon einfach, Kistenpreis ist bei uns aufm Server 10g -> 13k (als Mensch).
> Blutsegler kriegt man in 2 Stunden hin. ( nach dem Patch kann man das mit Wachen kloppen sogar auf Ehrfürchtig bringen)
> Für das DDK gibts neue Quests in den jeweiligen Stützpunkten nach der Umgestaltung der Gebiete. Ansonsten halt mal paar Nachmittage Piraten kloppen.
> ...



jetzt heult doch nich alle, stell dir vor die wachen geben plötzlich weniger ruf oder man sonstwas, gibt soviele möglichkeiten das ganze schwerer zu machen
z.B. wäre da auch die möglichkeit dass man doch bb+kartell gleichzeitig braucht(bb=piraten!) denn soweit ich weis ist das nach wie vor immer noch nicht so
also kann man auch argumentieren jeder der nicht bb ww und kartell ef hat, GLEICHZEITIG ist ein noob?
ihr flennt mir zu viel rum, ich wäre btw auch froh wenn er einfacher würde da ich so einen erfolg nicht mache um damit anzugeben, so primitiv bin ich nicht
ich finde einfach wahnsinniger passt zu mir als nameszusatz 
wobei ich atm als taure mit liebesgott rumrenne, wäre ne schwere entscheidung!


----------



## Trez (11. November 2010)

MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> ...
> Gleiches Beispiel Mimirons Kopf! -> Könnte immer wieder kotzen, wenn ich Leute seh, die den Kopf im Oktober 2010 bekommen haben und denken sie sind wer "GANZ GROßES", weil sie mit 25 Leuten mit je einem Gearscore von 6,3-6,8k nun *Mimiron + 0* gelegt haben!
> ...



Reg dich mal weniger auf und entspann dich ein bisschen dann passieren solche, wie du sie wahrscheinlich nennen würdest, "GIMP"-Fehler nicht.


----------



## ztryqer (11. November 2010)

MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> Ich wär auch dafür mit dem 07.12.2010 (Cata-Release) jede Art von WotlK - Mount wegzupatchen! Genauso wie die Titel für den LK-HC-Kill!


Da ist schon 'was dran... ist zwar nett, wenn man die Option hat diese Titel & Mounts noch zu bekommen, aber das Rumgeheule würde sich sicher auch legen wenn generell alle Titel-Erfolge zeitlich begrenzt wären. Ein Cataclysm-Spieler hat schließlich kein Anrecht auf Titel und Mounts aus der Wotlk- bzw. BC-Ära - wenn Blizzards sagt die (Jagd-)Saison ist vorbei, dann ist das Gesetz.

...
Bei dem Titel "Der Wahnsinnige" ist es aber aber auch irgendwie schon wieder komisch, dass einige Spieler so wahnsinnig viel Zeit und / oder Gold investiert haben und bald bekommt man den Titel so wahnsinnig schnell


----------



## Fremder123 (11. November 2010)

MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> Gleiches Beispiel Mimirons Kopf! -> Könnte immer wieder kotzen, wenn ich Leute seh, die den Kopf im Oktober 2010 bekommen haben und denken sie sind wer "GANZ GROßES", weil sie mit 25 Leuten mit je einem Gearscore von 6,3-6,8k nun *Mimiron + 0* gelegt haben!


Jo, Du bist selber so wer "GANZ GROßES" oder spielst auf nem Privatserver, da kannst die Wächter vielleicht sogar schon bei Mimi zu Hilfe holen. xD Selfowned, mein Freund.


----------



## Muh-Q (11. November 2010)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> jetzt heult doch nich alle, stell dir vor die wachen geben plötzlich weniger ruf oder man sonstwas, gibt soviele möglichkeiten das ganze schwerer zu machen
> z.B. wäre da auch die möglichkeit dass man doch bb+kartell gleichzeitig braucht(bb=piraten!) denn soweit ich weis ist das nach wie vor immer noch nicht so
> also kann man auch argumentieren jeder der nicht bb ww und kartell ef hat, GLEICHZEITIG ist ein noob?
> ihr flennt mir zu viel rum, ich wäre btw auch froh wenn er einfacher würde da ich so einen erfolg nicht mache um damit anzugeben, so primitiv bin ich nicht
> ...


Ich bin den Erfolg auch nicht angegangen um mich deswegen in IF auf der Ah-Brücke anbeten zu lassen (obwohl, könnte man mal ausprobieren ). Der Grund war vielmehr einen Titel zu bekommen der zu meinem Hexer passt und ein Hexenmeister der "der Wahnsinnige" ist zu einer Menge Blödsinn fähig (siehe Lord Jaraxxus in Pdk).

Die meisten werden es eh als rumheulen abtun, ich möchte aber nochmal das Lambo-Beispiel von oben aufgreifen. Stellt euch vor ihr fahrt nen 150k € Sportwagen weil ihr gern schnell fahrt (natürlich nicht auf öffentlichen Autobahnen ). Morgen gibt es eine Pressemeldung von Lamboghini: "Da so viele Kunden gern unsere Autos fahren würden, sich das aber nicht leisten können werden wir ab nächsten Monat die Preise für unsere Autos auf 10k € senken. Vielleicht bekommen jetzige Besitzer später kostenlos einen Plüschwürfel zum an den Rückspiegel hängen."
Klar, fänden wir jetzt alle super weil wahrscheinlich keiner Lambo fährt. Aber geht mal in euch und überlegt ob ihr euch wirklich freuen würdet das jetzt viel mehr Leute tolle Sportwagen fahren können oder ob ihr euch ärgern würdet weil ihr mit dem gezahlten Geld jetzt für jeden Tag der Woche ein anderes Auto kaufen könntet und trotzdem noch ne Menge über hättet?

So geht es mir mit der Heldentat. Klar ist da sicher auch ein kleiner Teil Neid mit drin, das ist einfach die Natur des Menschen. Es geht mir um den Aufwand der für die Katz war für den ich irgendwann mal einen super "Plüschwürfel" bekomme.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. November 2010)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> Ich bin den Erfolg auch nicht angegangen um mich deswegen in IF auf der Ah-Brücke anbeten zu lassen (obwohl, könnte man mal ausprobieren ). Der Grund war vielmehr einen Titel zu bekommen der zu meinem Hexer passt und ein Hexenmeister der "der Wahnsinnige" ist zu einer Menge Blödsinn fähig (siehe Lord Jaraxxus in Pdk).


Der arme Großhexenmeister Wilfred Zischknall - eine Schweigeminute bitte und Flaggen auf Halbmast, möge er in Frieden ruhen. In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich auch an den mit der Zeit vergessenen Milhaus Manasturm erinnern, welcher in der Arkatraz beim Endkampf hilft. Mein absoluter Lieblingsgnom, erst recht wenn er seinen Tobsuchtsanfall bekommt.^^


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

Mich stört es nicht, denn ich kann jeder Zeit vorweißen, dass ich den Erfolg schon angefangen hatte, als die Shendralar noch erforderlich waren. Und um die Hälfte einfacher wird es dadurch wohl überhaupt nicht. Shendralar dauert nicht lange. Wenn du erst das komplette Kartell abschließt, dann hast du locker 20 Bücher zu viel, die du noch für 120 Gold pro Stück verkaufen kannst. Am Meisten lassen die Gegner Schutz + Fokusbücher fallen, bei denen man die Materialien sehr schnell sammeln kann.

Wenn man einmal Stratholm geht, hat man 3-4 Stickerein und in Scholo hat man auch pro Run 2 Schattenhäute. Das wirklich einzige Problem sind die Diamanten. Davon bekomsmt du während des Farmens beim Kartell schon viele und außerdem gibt es noch Gilde und Freunde. Und von dem zeug was in DB droppt, erhält man locker bis zum Ende 65.000 Gold. Mehr als genug für die Diamanten.

Die schwierigste Fraktion, die den Titel erst "Wahnsinnig" macht ist einzig und alleine Dunkelmondjahrmarkt. Der Rest ist hart aber locker machbar im Vergleich.

EDIT:

Darüber hinaus, wieso sollte man es anderen missgönnen, sie haben GENAU so viel geleistet mit dem Unterschied, dass jene, die Shendralar gemacht hatten noch extra belohnt werden, mit einer Heldentat.


----------



## MrJackDaniel (13. November 2010)

So, @ Ceiwyn

mit Neid hat das bei mir 0! zu tun, ich hatte mit meinem Raid Yogg+0 mit dem Start von WotlK down! Da hatte unser Raid noch keinen GS-Schnitt von 6,4K!!!! Da ist man noch wochenlang gewiped und nicht jede Woche rein nur um ein Mount zu farmen!

und WENN ich so "neidisch" wär würde ich sicherlich nicht dafür sprechen das alles wegzupatchen sondern würde sagen - ICH muss mir alles noch mit LVL100 holen können - !

also - Lesen - Verstehen - "Nachdenken"! - Schreiben!

10er Drache hab ich auch! 25er hat mit einem Raidtag einfach net gepasst für den Drake und den HC-LK! Die Raids, bei uns, die den HC-LK down haben raiden auch 3-5 Tage!

zu -> "Welchen Nachteil hast du genau davon, dass andere das gleiche wie du - wenn auch später - erreichen können?"

Stell dir vor, du arbeitest 10h am Tag für 2.000&#8364; netto und dann kommt ne 4h-Aushilfe und bekommt für Ihren Job auch 2.000&#8364; - FAIR!???

Siehste! Uns GENAU DESWEGEN muss sowas stark limitiert werden!

Wenn jeder auf der Welt einen Privta-Jet und eine Yacht hätte wär da auch kein Reiz mehr dran, oder!???

@ Bergerdos

GENAU! Ich bin "absolut" der Meinung, dass -einige- Titel und Mounts nicht für jeden sein sollten!


Jemand der hart für etwas arbeitet muss dafür auch entlohnt werden, egal ob im RL oder in WoW...

Arbeitslose müssen auch nicht in einem 5 Sterne-Restaurant essen! WOZU!????

Und wer sich für sein "Geld" den A**** aufreisst, dem gönn ich jeden einzelnen Bissen seines 500&#8364; Menüs!

Denk doch bitte mal an Sunwell-Prepatch, da war Blizz noch nicht so weichgekaut von den ganzen Cusuals!

Es gab einen Content und den haben Pre-Nerf nur "DIE BESTEN DER BESTEN" geraidet! Find ich absolut Klasse! 


@ Fremder123 : Bevor man sich hier soweit aus dem Fenster lehnt, wie du es hier tust muss man vergleichen, was DU gelegt hast (und WANN) und was ICH gelegt hab (und WANN)!

Dann kannst du nämlich mal einen Blick in den Spiegel wagen und mir sagen wer hier " xD Selfowned, mein Freund. " ist!!!!???

Nur weil du 24 Leute zahlen musst damit du überhaupt mal raiden kannst  - du arme Sau!


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. November 2010)

MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> "Welchen Nachteil hast du genau davon, dass andere das gleiche wie du - wenn auch später - erreichen können?"
> 
> Stell dir vor, du arbeitest 10h am Tag für 2.000&#8364; netto und dann kommt ne 4h-Aushilfe und bekommt für Ihren Job auch 2.000&#8364; - FAIR!???



Was ist denn das für ein Vergleich? Der hinkt ja nicht nur, der fährt im Rollstuhl...

Wenn du als Arbeitnehmer so einen Lohn hast, wird der Chef sicher keinen einstellen, der für die Hälfte an Arbeit das gleiche bekommt.

Dagegen hatte es dir doch klar sein müssen, dass irgendwann Ulduar nur noch abgefarmt wird - eben weil das Equip immer stärker wird. Und du hast geschrieben, dass du Yogg mit Beginn von WotLK (ich geh mal davon aus du meinst ICC) down hattest. Da war aber schon seit Monaten PDK aktiv. Ist dir klar, dass du den Boss dann auch mit viel stärkerem Gear gelegt hast, als andere Gruppen vor dir?

Soll ich mich etwa darüber ärgern, dass man jetzt MC solo machen kann, wo ich früher mit 40 Leuten gewiped bin? Das ist doch so lächerlich.


----------



## MrJackDaniel (13. November 2010)

*Ceiwyn *
du WILLST es einfach nicht verstehen!

Ja klar hatten wir schon PDK-Gear, aber das war halt 245er-Gear und nicht "pur!!! 277er-Gear"!

Klar gab es bessere Raids als unsere, für den Realm-1st Yogg+0 hats trotzdem gereicht!!!!

Aber "irgendwann" muss man doch auch mal sagen - nun ist Ende!

Siehe FDS-Phönix-Mount: Zu BC-Zeiten ist es extrem selten gedroppt und "wenn" haben 25 Leute drum gewürfelt! -> 1 Mount für 25 = RAR!!!!!

Heute kannste Kel zu 3. legen! 1 Mount für 3 = Lachhaft!!!

Die Mathematische Relation sollte dir begreiflich sein, oder?!?


----------

